# cincinnati - Nissan 7000lb Pneumatic Forklift



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

2004 model
191" triple mast 
Side shift
Runs good
8500.00
Delivery available 
8500.00
Scott 513-479-0451


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

broncscott said:


> 2004 model
> 191" triple mast
> Side shift
> Runs good
> ...


----------

